# New rider, how to prevent being sued in case of any injuries?



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

do you mean something like a duty of care form. you could always google something and change it around and have him sign it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

As you are not in the UK or the US I doubt anyone here can help you.

However under most European law a disclaimer is not worth the paper it is written on.

You are best consulting a lawyer who has experiance with equine cases, or failing that talk to your insurance company.


----------

